# [Ibook G3 palourde] Problème de batterie ? chargeur ?



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

Bonjour bonjour 

Ca fait un bail que je suis pas passé ici dis donc...

Je vous explique mon problème :

- Il y a quelques temps mon iBook ne se rechargé plus, mais il fonctionnait correctement en étant branché sur la prise secteur (c'était donc plutôt devenu un mac de bureau..); puis, au bout de quelques semaines il s'est remis a fonctionner et a se recharger. Soit, tout aller bien.

- Depuis hier soir la batterie est a plat et le chargeur ne semble pas fonctionner (pas de lumière rouge indiquant que le chargeur est correctement branché et que la recharge est en cours); ayant tout mon travail de recherche a rendre pour la fac dessus je suis bien embêté c'est le moins que l'on puisse dire.

- Sachant que la batterie et le chargeur date de l'Apple Expo 2004 et qu'il me semblerait bizard que cela viennent de moi étant donner que je traite mon mac comme la prunelle de mes yeux...

- J'ai donc essayé de remettre l'ancienne batterie, de verifier si les branchements étaient correct. Rien n'y fait.

Quelqu'un pour éclairer ma lanterne ?  Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Essaie de réinitialiser la PMU, cherche sur le sujet unique sur les batteries de Macinside dans le forum "portables", j'y ai mis un lien vers une page Apple expliquant modèle par modèle comment s'y prendre (ça doit encore être dans les cinq dernières pages).


----------



## twk (27 Avril 2006)

Le problème c'est que mon mac est éteint la... je ne peut plus l'allumer :/

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Avril 2006)

Cherche quand même, ça se fait Mac éteint, et tu attends quelques secondes avant de le rallumer (au moins cinq ou six). Tu peux le faire alim branchée si ta batterie est vide.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Je continue de chercher sur le site d'apple dans les manuels PDF, j'ai un peu de mal j'avoue  merci pour tes réponses en tout cas


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

De mémoire (donc à vérifier), sur le "palourde", c'est un bouton planqué dans une grille, à pousser avec un truc fin genre trombone déroulé.


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Ok je vais jeter un coup d'oeil 

J'avais vu ce post de toi mais pas de lien direct sur la page en question donc peut être que je n'ai pas cherché au bon endroit... Bref je vais essayer ce que tu m'a dit


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ok je vais jeter un coup d'oeil
> 
> J'avais vu ce post de toi mais pas de lien direct sur la page en question donc peut être que je n'ai pas cherché au bon endroit... Bref je vais essayer ce que tu m'a dit



Mince, j'ai du rêver l'avoir mis ce lien ! Tiens, le voilà. et puis voilà le bouton :


----------



## twk (28 Avril 2006)

Merci ! 

Je met ça dans mes bookmarks et je me concentrerait dessus plus tard

Encore merci


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Désolé pour le double post...



> *Les premiers iBook « aux fruits » et iBook avec FireWire*
> 
> 
> Si l'ordinateur est sous tension, éteignez-le.
> ...



J'ai fait ce qui était demandé mais rien ne se passe  le chargeur n'est toujours pas reconnu...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

Alors, c'est ton chargeur qui doit être HS, pas ta batterie.


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Ralala mais j'y comprend rien  mon chargeur n'a jamais pris de coup ou autre, il n'a jamais surchauffé j'y fait super attention tout comme a mon mac... En plus j'ai vraiment pas besoin de ça en ce moment au niveau du porte feuille  où est ce que je peut en trouver un fiable sur le net ? Histoire de ne pas acheter un truc qui va claquer au bout de quelques semaines...

Merci Pascal...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> Ralala mais j'y comprend rien  mon chargeur n'a jamais pris de coup ou autre, il n'a jamais surchauffé j'y fait super attention tout comme a mon mac... En plus j'ai vraiment pas besoin de ça en ce moment au niveau du porte feuille  où est ce que je peut en trouver un fiable sur le net ? Histoire de ne pas acheter un truc qui va claquer au bout de quelques semaines...
> 
> Merci Pascal...



Ptits moyens ? Essaie l'occaze, tu peux voir du côté de Microccase, mais n'hésites pas à marchander avec eux si c'est cher.


----------



## twk (29 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ptits moyens ?



A quelques centaines d'euros prés je suis a sec, je suis étudiant et j'ai pas encore de réponses pour les jobs de cet été donc je prévoit de garder ce qui me reste pour l'année prochaine (payer le train pour revenir voir la copine ça reviens cher ).

Je vais aller faire un tour sur ton lien


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Avril 2006)

Faut leur téléphoner, tout n'est pas sur le site.


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Juste une question... je cherche en parralèlle sur le site d'apple mais je ne trouve rien en adaptateur secteur qui corresponde a mon iBook G3 (un seul port USB)


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mai 2006)

Essaie ici !


----------



## grig (4 Mai 2006)

J'ai remplacé l'alim de mon Lombard par une alim générique (DEER COMPUTER CO) pour pas cher chez MacWay, elle marche très bien.


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Essaie ici !



A oui Yip m'avait passer ce lien y'a un bout de temps  merci !

@ grig : J'avait aussi une alim générique, une madsonline






Mais maintenant j'ai plus trop confiance....


----------



## Vincentmac (4 Mai 2006)

Bizzard ce problème...
Moi-même je suis sur un palourde "portable"... le hic est que l'an dernier, du jour au lendemain l'autonomie est passé de 1h30 à 7min !!!!
J'ai essayé la decharge complete, rien.
La réinitialisation, rien.
Le systeme, rien.

quelqu'un aurait-il la solution miracle pour revivifier un batterie de palourde 466 ??? Perso je change de machine en Mai 2007, mais en attendant....

Merci par avance


----------



## twk (4 Mai 2006)

Racheter une batterie et un chargeur comme je l'ai fait il y a moins de deux ans :/


----------



## Kate (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai aussi une jolie palourde mandarine à 300mhz à laquelle j'aimerais changer la pile. Seulement je sais pas où elle se trouve...  et je sais pas comment l'ouvrir à l'arrière, où je peu dé-clipper... sans danger de casser,
car j'arrive pas malgré que j'aie acheté des tournevis adéquats.
Merci beaucoup K


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

Kate a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai aussi une jolie palourde mandarine à 300mhz à laquelle j'aimerais changer la pile. Seulement je sais pas où elle se trouve...  et je sais pas comment l'ouvrir à l'arrière, où je peu dé-clipper... sans danger de casser,
> car j'arrive pas malgré que j'aie acheté des tournevis adéquats.
> Merci beaucoup K



Qu'entends tu par "changer la pile" ? Si c'est la pile de la PRam, ne te fatigue pas, il n'y en a pas, sur les "palourdes", c'est un condensateur qui en tiens lieu !


----------



## Kate (25 Mai 2006)

Changer la pile pour avoir la date et l'heure juste, et non une date comme 1970 avec chaque fois un avertissement à l'ouverture. Je pensais que c'était la pile ! Ou bien c'est un autre problème? J'ai toujours la doc d'origine mais elle ne mentionne rien.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2006)

Les iBook (tous modèles, "Palourde" et autres, même les G4) n'ont pas de pile interne, juste un condensateur pour garder les paramètres pendant un éventuel changement de batterie (une minute environ, si mes souvenirs sont bons), sinon, c'est la batterie qui sauve l'heure lorsque le portable n'est pas relié au secteur. C'est donc à la batterie qu'il faut t'en prendre si tu perds l'heure.


----------



## Kate (28 Mai 2006)

Merci beaucoup Pascal. J'ai changé la batterie qui était effectivement morte et tout va bien.


----------

